# New Foster, Paige



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's here! This is Paige. She is a little 5.2# sweetheart. We went to the vet today and she's fine. Next week is her spay/dental. Any of you computer wizards who can get the glow out of her eyes, please help. (P.S., my mother's been gone for a couple of years now, but I swear those are her hands!)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marti, she is adorable! I am sure she will find a home in no time. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious!

And I use PhotoShop to get rid of "cujo eyes".


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little cutie! Marti, all your fosters have been absolutely precious. I bet she finds a home quickly!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> What a little cutie! Marti, all your fosters have been absolutely precious. I bet she finds a home quickly!


I'll bet she does, too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful picture of that precious little Paige. If I lived closer, I would love to have her!! How old is she??


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> How old is she??


I can't believe I forgot to state her age, she'll be 6 at the end of September & was an owner surrender.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She's precious Marti. I wish I could take her. By the way, your Mother had great hands.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Marti she is a little doll. I hope she finds a wonderful furever home soon, in the mean time, you get to enjoy her. Bless you for what you do taking these little ones in. By the way, your hands are lovely:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what an angel! Yes I echo the above statements, she'll have a forever home in no time!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so cute! I am sure she will find a forever home soon!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Tanner's Mom said:


> She's here! This is Paige. She is a little 5.2# sweetheart. We went to the vet today and she's fine. Next week is her spay/dental. Any of you computer wizards who can get the glow out of her eyes, please help. (P.S., my mother's been gone for a couple of years now, but I swear those are her hands!)


It's not 100% but better than before.

View attachment 162082


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marti little Paige is precious:wub: how old is she?
I laughed when you mentioned the hands, I look at mine and oh my gosh I do think they are my moms:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub: She could not be cuter!!!


----------



## mahceee (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Paige. She is so adorable.:wub::wub:

Marti, I can see her in a beautiful dress with her name on it ... and, of course, made by you. Please email me. I would like it to be a little gift from me if you have time to make it for her. :wub::wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I love Paige. She is so adorable.:wub::wub:
> 
> Marti, I can see her in a beautiful dress with her name on it ... and, of course, made by you. Please email me. I would like it to be a little gift from me if you have time to make it for her. :wub::wub:


Marie, you are so sweet! I can feel it, you are dying for a girl. Snowball would love a sister, LOL. Yea, I'm working it. She is stunning. Same age as my Audrey when I adopted her, a perfect age IMO. Grab her and run!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have been really thinking about adopting Paige!!! But here is my problem Jasmine does not like to be around dogs; however, I think that the dogs she sees are either bigger then she is, younger (and really wants to play), or more aggressive. I just want her to have a companion and hopefully a companion will make her more happy to be around with, especially when we have company! What do you think?


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable! If I were closer, I would be knocking on your door to adopt her!!!


----------

